# Shares in a company



## aethr (Apr 10, 2011)

Hiya,

I have a few questions about shares in a Pty. Ltd. company. Please don't assume any prior knowledge on my behalf as there is none.

Can I choose to price my shares at $0.00? Why would I do that (beyond the obvious of it not costing me anything)?

Can I state a share price, say $1, allocate them then not pay until I wish to sell?

If I get an investor can I create new shares for them?

If the investor wishes to exit am I obligated to pay out the shares even if there is not the funds to do so?

I clearly have no idea. Please help me attain a basic understanding.

Thank you for any and all answers.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I am assuming you want to get your company to ASX? If so, you need to prepare prospectus and find 500 shareholders who will be willing to invest in your company.

Many of your problems can be resolved after reading Australian Securities Exchange - Stock Market Information, Stock Quotes - ASX


----------

